# How is Medal of Honor allied assault?



## quan chi (Aug 1, 2011)

Guys i have heard and read a lot about this game being one of the best.As it has been written by steven speilberg himself.

I have played pacific assault and airborne.But unfortunately i havent tried this one.
I just want to have your views about this game.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Aug 1, 2011)

The game is quite good but old .Not a very long game but the best part of the game is when enemy soldiers come out from cupboard's and attack on you


----------



## quan chi (Aug 1, 2011)

if its that good i will surely try it.Btw i have also read somewhere that it has the best climax(sniper) compared to any other fps out there.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes in the ending levels you will face only snipers who are quite well hidden and not too easy to find


----------



## gameranand (Aug 1, 2011)

Real nice game. Completed it twice. Will run on any system and very nice experience. This is one of the old games that I enjoyed very much.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 1, 2011)

i hate one thing in this game it has no zoom feature.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 1, 2011)

^^ thats what make it better than COD. for me, a must play. it is not COD style: run & gun. you do that & you are a dead man the very next moment.

the graphics sucks (but it is a WW2 game so everything is already broken or burnt) but other than that absolutely nothing to complain about. really challenging AI. well designed levels. needs lot of patience to pass the levels (or to spot the odd sniper). & remember, F5 = save game. forget it & you may curse yourself every 5min 

*PS:* thanks a lot to topgear for recommending this game & the 2 expansion packs.



sunny10 said:


> but the best part of the game is when enemy soldiers come out from cupboard's and attack on you



sniper's last stand just before you get the tiger tank. how do i remember? finished that level just 24hrs ago 



quan chi said:


> Guys i have heard and read a lot about this game being one of the best.As it has been written by steven speilberg himself.



yes. & don't miss out on the 2 expansion packs: breakthrough & spearhead.



quan chi said:


> I have played pacific assault and airborne.But unfortunately i havent tried this one.



pacific assault is easy. Pacific assault = team. Allied assault = you (with some super dumb@ss friends).


----------



## gameranand (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh boy I remember a mission on D-Day. Damn I was dead like in 2 sec. I was like WTF just happened ???? After that thought about strategy and completed that in 2 tries.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 2, 2011)

> the graphics sucks (but it is a WW2 game so everything is already broken or burnt) but other than that absolutely nothing to complain about


I have the high resolution texture mod installed.


----------



## topgear (Aug 2, 2011)

^^ completed it twice - it's a real gem of all WWII based game and a must play and must have game


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh please, don't say MoHAA graphics suck. Back in the days when it came out, it was pretty much amazing. Always compare a game with the period it was released in, not with the present.

But yeah, a great game..and you could try Medal of Honour : Pacific Assault as well. This one (as the title indicates) is set in the Pacific , and features Pearl Harbor and other locations.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Aug 2, 2011)

In Sniper's Last Stand F5 has to be pressed as soon as you reach a new location


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 2, 2011)

No game has come out after Pacific assault right ?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 2, 2011)

Airborne & Medal of Honor 2010.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 2, 2011)

Sniper se yaad aaya..how is Sniper Ghost Warrior?


----------



## Alok (Aug 2, 2011)

I have finished allied assault, game is good but one think that i don't like is every time enemy requires 2 bullets to die even a dog Either i have a machine gun or any other every time i have to hit twice to kill them.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 2, 2011)

Sam said:


> Airborne & Medal of Honor 2010.



Damn ! Is it worth the money ?


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 2, 2011)

Medal of Honor 2010 was a great game. Graphics wise very good. Story was good too. But the AI was dumb. Like you can kill several hoards of enemies while taking cover behind some rocks..... 

Will try Allied Assault..


----------



## topgear (Aug 3, 2011)

For me Medal of Honor Airborne is better than MOH PA and MOH 2010 - played MOH Airborne after I completed MOH AA ( 2nd time ) and Airborne felt awesome


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 3, 2011)

All Medal of Honor games are awesome.


----------



## Alok (Aug 3, 2011)

topgear said:


> For me Medal of Honor Airborne is better than MOH PA and MOH 2010 - played MOH Airborne after I completed MOH AA ( 2nd time ) and Airborne felt awesome



same here. 
1.Airborne
2.PA


----------



## abhidev (Aug 3, 2011)

its one of the best and early world war games i have played....just awesome.....and yes it is written by steven spielberg and is also inspired from the movie Saving private ryan....the game is same as the movie....


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 3, 2011)

I have played Allied Assault BTW . I had great fun !


----------



## Alok (Aug 3, 2011)

abhidev said:


> its one of the best and early world war games i have played....just awesome.....and yes it is written by steven spielberg and is also inspired from the movie Saving private ryan....the game is same as the movie....



company of heroes is direct illusion of saving private ryan.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 3, 2011)

One thing is sure this game indeed have some impressive ai.They changes positions according the situation.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2011)

My favorite game in the series was Airborne for sure. Really liked close quarter combats and long range shooting. Also its kinda open ended game. You can take many patch for a particular objective.


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2011)

there's a co-op mod for MOHAA - has anyone tried that - it would be so much fun


----------



## quan chi (Aug 7, 2011)

completed the game really awesome.Too bad 2015 continued continued it with cod name.


----------



## rockfella (Aug 8, 2011)

Its an old game but a must play. Some sniper levels are difficult and might cause headaches. All in all a  must play.


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2011)

one tip from my side - don't let those or any alarm sound ( except in some cases ) or else enemy soldiers will keep coming and coming unless you turn off the alarm


----------



## quan chi (Aug 8, 2011)

rockfella said:


> Its an old game but a must play. Some sniper levels are difficult and might cause headaches. All in all a  must play.



Nope i think they were not difficult they test your skill.for me it was fun and this game has one of the best sniping missions.snipers last stand was awesome!



topgear said:


> one tip from my side - don't let those or any alarm sound ( except in some cases ) or else enemy soldiers will keep coming and coming unless you turn off the alarm


dude towards the ending there are some levels where the alarm will turn on automatically after some time therefore there you cannot turn it off completely. 


Anyways finished the game in normal and i must say it was damn challenging in normal mode too.Dont know how the hard mode will be.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Aug 8, 2011)

For alarms stand near them and each time they are started stop them.Usually works but not all the times

Friends I want to download some mods for the game. Can someone provide with a whole list of good mods for the same.
@topgear Where can I download the CO-OP  mod


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 8, 2011)

day of the tiger is much more hard than sniper last stand. tank is slow & the cannons take away a huge amount of health on single strike. i hope there was a way to walk out of the tank & blow up the cannons


----------



## topgear (Aug 9, 2011)

^^ I don't think that level was too tough for me - completed it by trying 2 times anyway 



quan chi said:


> Nope i think they were not difficult they test your skill.for me it was fun and this game has one of the best sniping missions.snipers last stand was awesome!
> 
> 
> dude towards the ending there are some levels where the alarm will turn on automatically after some time therefore there you cannot turn it off completely.
> ...



yep, not every time you can turn off the alarms and that's why I've mentioned ( in some cases ) on the previous posts - sometime you hust need to run and shoot the hell out of everything 



sunny10 said:


> For alarms stand near them and each time they are started stop them.Usually works but not all the times
> 
> Friends I want to download some mods for the game. Can someone provide with a whole list of good mods for the same.
> @topgear Where can I download the CO-OP  mod



get the mod from here


----------



## Alok (Aug 9, 2011)

@sunny10 and for list of mods go to HERE


----------



## quan chi (Aug 9, 2011)

How many of you have completed the dlcs also and how were they?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 9, 2011)

topgear said:


> && I don't think that level was too tough for me - completed it with by trying 2 times anyway



during first play it was easy. now don't know what happened. maybe enemy AI increased over time 



topgear said:


> yep, not every time you can turn off the alarms and that's why I've mentioned ( in some cases ) on the previous posts - sometime you hust need to run and shoot the hell out of everything



are you talking about the mission where you need to infiltrate some enemy camp & steal papers (level starts with you hiding in a german truck)? that particular level is hard. no matter how much you try, every 30sec or so someone turn the damn alarm on & enemy keep coming for you. another level was the one you encounter after tank mission, maybe. you need to snipe some officer or so. forgotten.



quan chi said:


> How many of you have completed the dlcs also and how were they?



you mean the expansion packs? both are worth playing & lot easier than AA.


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam said:


> during first play it was easy. now don't know what happened. maybe enemy AI increased over time



^^ may be 



> are you talking about the mission where you need to infiltrate some enemy camp & steal papers (level starts with you hiding in a german truck)? that particular level is hard. no matter how much you try, every 30sec or so someone turn the damn alarm on & enemy keep coming for you.



yep, on that mission enemy soldiers keep coming and coming unless the alarm is turned off after every time it sounded.



> another level was the one you encounter after tank mission, maybe. you need to snipe some officer or so. forgotten.



^^ another alarm mission is that where you have to escape through a window at the end to finish the mission - can't remember the exact details now  



> you mean the expansion packs? both are worth playing & lot easier than AA.



Spear Head is tough and Break Through is easy enough IMO


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 10, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ another alarm mission is that where you have to escape through a window at the end to finish the mission - can't remember the exact details now



yes. thats the mission i am talking about. after sniping some officer you need to run like hell & escape through a window.


----------



## rockfella (Aug 15, 2011)

Never played in hard mode, sniper missions were great! 


quan chi said:


> Nope i think they were not difficult they test your skill.for me it was fun and this game has one of the best sniping missions.snipers last stand was awesome!
> 
> 
> dude towards the ending there are some levels where the alarm will turn on automatically after some time therefore there you cannot turn it off completely.
> ...


----------



## gameranand (Aug 15, 2011)

Sniper missions are nice in Airborne too specially in later levels.


----------



## Alok (Aug 16, 2011)

Last mission of Airborne was awsom.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 16, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Sniper se yaad aaya..how is Sniper Ghost Warrior?



S***s Donkey B***s

Loose story, assault missions.

But graphics were good and headshot kill cams were good.

Overall complete waste of time and money.


----------



## rockfella (Aug 22, 2011)

Medal of Honor allied assault and Medal of Honor Airborne are one of the best war games i've played and enjoyed. The missions are tougher and more realistic unlike COD series where its only "spray and pray" (Bullets).


----------



## nmenon (Sep 17, 2011)

Medal of Honor Allied Assault was the first FPS that I truly tried to play (Doom and Wolf I've played but pseudo 3D). Played the demo on my Oooooold 333 MHz Celeron with 128 MB SD RAM. Played the Full version much later on my first gaming capable machine. It was awesome (Normandy Landing), still play it occasionally when I feel like it. 
Medal of Honor Airborne is truly a different class. It was wonderful to play with the variety of weapons and the mods for the weapons, etc. 
The last one is a COD MW clone and not a true member of the MOH series.


----------

